# Car Matriculation Agent



## init4theinfo (May 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good car matriculation agent in or near Lagos or maybe Portimao. Thanks


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

init4theinfo said:


> Can anyone recommend a good car matriculation agent in or near Lagos or maybe Portimao. Thanks


We haven't used them ourselves yet (we actually made a trip there this morning to arrange to get our motorbike matriculated) but there is Doc.Lagos in Lagos.

Their details are

doc. Lagos
Praca d'Armas, 23
8600-523 Lagos
282 087 439

There's an email address on the business card but, as we've had this card for well over 12 months now (since we first did our reccie visits to Lagos) I wouldn't rely on it belonging to a current employee.

Worth a call or visit though


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

and Portuguese are very bad at replying to e-mails, add a translation


----------

